# Starting a Whitetails Unlimited Chapter in Minot ND



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Since there beginning in 1982, Whitetails Unlimited has remained vigilant in achieving there mission, and they have taken tremendous strides toward accomplishing there goals. When it comes to the white-tailed deer and its environment, there degree of professionalism, dedication, and financial support has earned them the reputation of being the nation's premier whitetail organization. There mission is to raise funds in support of:

I) A national educational campaign designed to address and instill in the general public, with emphasis on youth, a basic understanding of practical conservation measures.

II) Promote the acquisition, restoration, and management of wildlife habitat.

III) Preserve the hunting tradition for future generations.

If this interest you and you want to know more info on the up and coming chapter please send me a pm.

The first week of January Larry Yost the Whitetails Unlimited Field Director for North Dakota, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Western Iowa & Western Minnesota will be meeting with us to explain how we can work together and raise money for education, conservation and the preservation of the hunting tradition.

Sincerely,
Joshua K. Jeffreys
:beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Looking for more folks...


----------



## hlt (Mar 15, 2008)

Just a few reasons i think this isnt a good idea.
1. Who owns the land this chapter will buy? The members or the public.

2. For the most part the people trying to get this going are probably not even from around Minot and will more than likely be transfered to different bases in different states. :withstupid:


----------

